# Planning extended visit...?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

OK folks back with another few questions 

Hoping to be able to come out for a month or two for a more extended property search.

Hoping to rent somewhere cheap for this visit and will also be hiring a car.

Given that our last visit was in early July I suspect that we have not experienced the summer extremes regarding temperature - and obviously the same goes for winter.

I am assuming that coming from Scotland we will be able to "endure" the winters so what would be the "best" couple of months to come over to check on the summer extremes - July/August?

Although we probably prefer the west of the island we are planning on visiting other areas to get a better feel/comparison.

Any tips about finding short term rentals and anything to watch out for?

Do we need a lawyer for anything to do with the rental?

Could/should we apply for residency using the rental agreement?
(assuming we intend to move here permanently)

Any recommendations for rentals for apartment or car hire for an extended period like this?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Jim,

If you visited Cyprus in early July, you have probably already experienced the hottest temperatures here. July and August are indeed the hottest months of the year with temperatures in the low to mid 30s. Our pool water temperature during those months is around 31C. In my opinion, the very best time of year to live or visit here is Apr/May/Jun and Sep/Oct/Nov when daytime temperatures are mid 20s, humidity levels are low and evenings out are still in shorts/T shirts! December through March sees many sunny days, cold nights and sometimes extended periods of rain.

I fully agree with your preference for the West part of Cyprus (Paphos district). In my opinion, the East part is more barren in Summer and pretty dead in Winter due to the lack of tourist trade. Although many tavernas close from the end of U.K. Autumn Half Term until Easter, many others will remain open due to the Expat trade - more noticeably in the West part where most Expats tend to settle.

Short term rental agreements are not common beyond ‘holiday lets’ which are plentiful but expensive during the traditional holiday times of year. Your best bet is to look for a long term rental and negotiate directly with the owner for a shorter period. This will be difficult during the high season. Most long term lets are advertised in October. There is a booming trade in long term lets amongst the Expat community, so one of the best places to look, is where the Expats are usually reached - social media. On Facebook just search for properties for sale/rent in Paphos or wherever you wish and check out the resultant sites.

You will not need a lawyer to take out a Tenancy Agreement - the rental agency will arrange everything, but you will need a Tenancy Agreement to open a bank account here and also for Immigration when applying for residency. However, I’m not sure if either would accept short term agreements.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> If you visited Cyprus in early July, you have probably already experienced the hottest temperatures here. July and August are indeed the hottest months of the year with temperatures in the low to mid 30s. Our pool water temperature during those months is around 31C. In my opinion, the very best time of year to live or visit here is Apr/May/Jun and Sep/Oct/Nov when daytime temperatures are mid 20s, humidity levels are low and evenings out are still in shorts/T shirts! December through March sees many sunny days, cold nights and sometimes extended periods of rain.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that very useful response 

Much appreciated 

Jim


----------

